# Almost got in an accident suggestions ? ?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

OK so I am in the Left Lane on 24 South coming into work this morning. 
We are all be bopping between 65 / 70 as it was pretty much lunchtime. 

I knew trouble was brewnig when a taxi yellow mini van came bombing down the middle lane. She swearved into the right travel lane then into the middle then finally decided to just float into the Left lane. 
well.... 
Thats when things got ugly.

She NEARLY tagged the guy in front of me. he did a half fishtail then another fishtail then rested in the median. Prior to Exit 20A. 

So she keeps on driving. I NEARLY nailed this guy I mean if I didnt push all the way down on the brake pedal I would have nailed him. 

Not for tailgating just for the mear fact he was trying to regain control of the vehicle and I had to brake really really fast. 

So long story short she kept on driving and I caught up to her and I think she realized she did something wrong. she finally stopped about a few hundred feet away and I pulled in front of her and put on my hazzards and called 911 they said the accident had been reported and a trooper was on his way. 

no sooner did I hang up but the dood from the median came driving up with minimal front end damage. 

Long story short I handed him my business card and told him to call me if anything escelated and she did not pass papers etc. I would vouch for him as a witness.

I left it at that and drove away. 

Should I have stayed? If I stayed I would have been late for work and reprimanded.

OR should I call the barracks and have them add my name to the accident forms ? ? ?

Thanks. 

Close call indeeed....


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I don't know whether or not you're a law enforcement officer. I'd say calling the barracks with your info. would be in order. Keep in mind odds are the yellow van could have been carrying illegal aliens and the "dude" in the car may have been under suspension so there may not have been a report filed.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I am not an LEO. 
so yeah I think I might call in my info. 
Thanks for the heads up : ) 
But I did see the Trooper on the 24 south side as I was driving towards the Braintree split. 
So hopefully he got there before they "split" ha ha


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

ok well turns out they didn't need my info. 
I talked to the seargant at the barracks and he said if it was just a fender bender and no PI than there is no need for my information. 

So thats the end of this one folks.
thanks, 

Greg


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Stay in the Middle lane lol,its always safer there.


----------

